# EOI and the "person assisted" question



## Exodus99 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Communtiy,

My parents are about to submit an EOI.

There is a question about the " person assisted " you with this EOI with translation, filling in records an so on.

How important is that or which effect could that have in regards to the EOI by leaving this blank or not?

We don't want to fake or lie, but my parents asked me some questions to understand the tricky parts so I assisted in some way because they are my parents. 

Cheers!


----------



## magicfluency (Jul 12, 2013)

Exodus99 said:


> Hi Communtiy,
> 
> My parents are about to submit an EOI.
> 
> ...


I think it is more about the agent or your friends apply for it on your behalf.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

The application states "*any person* who has assisted the applicant by providing immigration advice, *explaining*, *translating*, or filling in the form for the applicant."

They/you should fill it in. You helped in translating and explaining, 
that's what it's for. If something comes up later and your parents mention your help and you haven't filled it in, that's a red flag for fraud. Why risk blowing their application by skipping it??


----------

